# Trition t90 shower- water temperature



## bobaloulou (22 Mar 2006)

Hi
Hoping someone can shed some light on this for me and point me in the right direction.
I have an electric triton shower in which the water temp keeps changing when its on, its going in cycles of boiling hot to cold water every 1-2 minutes
I have the dial on the tempature gague down to 1 constantly and still makes to difference to this odd pattern!
Im wondering do i need to change the unit altogether or is there something i can do
Any ideas what exactly could be wrong with it?


----------



## Daisy Jones (22 Mar 2006)

I would clean the shower filter first before replacing the unit.


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Mar 2006)

Hi,

We have a Triton and this time of the year when it is a little colder we would normally put the temperature setting on III and turn the cold on to the strongest setting. 

The problem with your shower sounds similar to a non-electric shower unit where when one turns on the cold tap elsewhere in the house the shower loses its cold supply. Perhaps someone else on the board might be able to explain?


----------



## jem (22 Mar 2006)

check for lime scale as well, some of the holes may be blocked
james


----------



## bobaloulou (22 Mar 2006)

i used the reliable lemon juice on the shower head to remove any blockages, i dont that its the shower head itself that is the problem

Suellen it does not seem to matter what temperature i have the dial at! i have it at the lowest and its still emits boiling water in intervals of luke warm, boiling,  luke warm etc!

Im wondering is it the motor? although i know nothing about these things!


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Mar 2006)

It sounds more like a thermostat problem rather than a motor one. If it was the motor the shower would probably not work at all. 

This post contains details of repairers for Triton showers so you could give them a call to see if they can help.


----------



## Peadar (22 Mar 2006)

It sounds like the thermostat is gone in the shower. This regulates the temperature of the water. Ring a plumber ask him what he thinks. The part can be ordered from any plumbing and heating shop, costs between €20-€60 I'm not too sure, but if it costs an arm and an leg for a plumber to fit it you might be better off buying a new one altogther.

Maybe your shower is still under warranty if you have bought it within 12 months then get the shop you bought from to call out a Triton Service Man to fix it for free.

Peadar


----------



## ribena (22 Mar 2006)

I have an electric shower beside my utility room and if I have the washing machine on at the same time as the shower is being used the same problem happens with intermittent freezing cold/scalding hot water in the shower.  Does it happen to you every time you use the shower or could it be that you are using a washing machine/dishwasher at the same time?


----------



## conor06 (22 Mar 2006)

yep sounds like the thermostat alright. if youve got the shower a long time id prob change it to be honest, be just as cheap again you get a plumber out an all. also if its old more things mite go wrong in it as time goes by, at least with a new shower it should be ship shape


----------



## bobaloulou (22 Mar 2006)

It happens every time i use the shower, no washing machine, dishwasher or taps running
The shower is about 4 years old. I only bought the house 3 months ago and the house is 4 years old, so im assuming the shower is as old as the house

Any idea how much showers cost these days?? Am i really better off buying a new one then getting a plumber?


----------



## Ruth (22 Mar 2006)

We removed our triton t90 a couple of weeks ago as one of the kids was nearly scalded alive (as she said herself). It had been giving us trouble for a few months -  boiling water one minute, freezing the next....... Called the plumber who couldn't see anything wrong with the unit. Then we contacted the local council; as it turns out there's a water pressure problem in our area which of course was affecting the shower. So it was goodbye miserable scalding triton and HELLO Mira!
Perfect ever since!


----------



## paul24 (23 Mar 2006)

Ruth,

The water pressure in the area would not have affected the shower as the T90 model is not mains fed. It would have been fed from your water tank in the attic. The T80 model is a mains fed unit that can be affected by the mains pressure. The problem with a lot of the plumbers is that they are just that, plumbers. The electric showers contain several electrical components that maybe your plumber cannot test or have experience in maintaining. I would suspect that there is an electrical fault.

Ring Triton and describe the problem to them. They will probably have a good idea what is wrong and will give you a cost for the repair of the unit.

Paul


----------



## Ruth (23 Mar 2006)

paul24 said:
			
		

> Ruth,
> 
> The water pressure in the area would not have affected the shower as the T90 model is not mains fed. It would have been fed from your water tank in the attic. The T80 model is a mains fed unit that can be affected by the mains pressure. The problem with a lot of the plumbers is that they are just that, plumbers. The electric showers contain several electrical components that maybe your plumber cannot test or have experience in maintaining. I would suspect that there is an electrical fault.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul
Just ran out to my shed to look at the plastic heap on the ground as was curious re: model. 'Tis a Triton Delta (sorry posters), which was mains fed. Anyway there's hardly any point in ringing triton at this stage when I've had the electrical and plumbing bits disconnected. It's good to know that they can be phoned for advice.
Still believe that the water pressure was the problem though  
Cheers


----------



## HappyBudda (7 Apr 2006)

Got a good tip from a shower fixer guy.
If you live in an area with limey water, you should always finish your shower by blasting cold water out through it.  This will stop the limescale from building up around and blocking the little holes.


----------



## ssnrcs (7 Apr 2006)

bobaloulou .... you should check if the shower is mains or tank fed. Suggest running the sower and then turning on /off the cold taps. If the volume of water flowing through the shower changes, then the temperature changes. Basically, if you turn a tap on, the amount of water flowing through your shower reduces - less water to heat means the water coming from shower gets hotter - too hot and safety will trip out the heater and and the water will become cold.
Even if you don't have taps/washing machine etc running, if shower is mains fed water pressure changes from mains can have same effect.
I'm not a plumber, but have had similar problem because shower was mains feed. Resolved by changing to tank feed, which means you always have supply of water (head) for shower - won't matter if you run taps etc.


----------



## patspost (8 Apr 2006)

I have had that problem before also this is how I solved it, but not everybody is interested in opening up the shower!
It is not the thermostat as the temo changes. 
Make sure the electrical mains is off at the shower
Turn off the water to the shower

When you open the unit it might be handy to  take photo with digital camera to help put it back together.
Open up the uniit and where the water enters the unit on the Top LHS there may be a filter (gauze type), this may be blocked, clogged with dirt.
Unscrew the screws and take out this filter if prsent and whatever other bits of plastic pipe etc that come out. Blow through them or wash them to remove dirt etc.
Behind the temp selector there is usually a metal type slider thingy, try moving this  a little bit. 
Best of luck


----------

